

FreeBSD has a new default installer - younata
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-arch/2011-March/011170.html

======
munkydung
I hope this means zfs on root is around the corner!

~~~
cperciva
ZFS root has been possible for a long time, providing that you're willing to
set up the filesystems manually.

~~~
X-Istence
ZFS on root using the guides on the FreeBSD wiki is deceptively easy to set
up, and functions extremely well!

